# Nut grass



## Marysgoats (Oct 9, 2007)

I've got a very aggressive nutgrass in my garden. It's got nuts that keep running to make more nuts. It just keeps on running an running. The winter it's dormant and spring it always comes back. We plant the garden an 4-7 days later it's back. You can pull it up an get the nut. But...boy does this stuff go wild. I even went so far as ordering this Sempra to spray in the spring this year. Boy is this stuff expensive!Has anyone ever has this nut grass?What did you do? I have set on a bucket and pulled for hours every day. But you just can't get it all. Help me if you can.


----------



## rockhound (Sep 25, 2009)

Plow it or till it up and immediately turn in hogs or turkeys.


----------



## Badger (Jun 11, 2010)

There is a herbicide called sedgehammer that is an over the top spray that will control nutgrass. I know it has an ornamental lable but not real sure about vegetable garden. 
Use it according to the lable, any stronger and it can kill established plants. It may require several applications but in my experiance it is effective.


----------



## Marysgoats (Oct 9, 2007)

Thanks Badger, this sledehammer did you order yours. I had to order the Sempra for Austraila. Haven't tried it yet but will in the spring. 
I have read that the sledgehammer has the same ingred in it. Hope to try also to see if it will work.
I let a man use my tractor and when it came back (not knowing) these nuts were in my disk. The more I dish grownd the more it took over.


----------



## Badger (Jun 11, 2010)

It's *Sedgehammer*. Nutgrass is a sedge. I got mine from a herbicide dealer called Estes Chemicals. I'm sure your feedstore or TSC type store can order it in for you.

side note: The tubers (nuts) are edible, and quite good actually. Peel, slice and steam. light salt and butter. They remind me of water chestnuts only smaller. very tastey. I mix them in Uncle Bens wild rice.


----------



## bennypapa (Nov 11, 2012)

I used some herbicide to kill off some nutsedge in the lawn. Very effective, very expensive, labelled to NOT be used near edibles. Once the lawn got healthy it out competed the sedge. It came in small disolving pouches and was recommended to be mixed in HOT water to help it dissolve. Also, use a product mixed in to help it stick to the plants. They tend to be waxy and the stuff will run right off without the additive. Got mine at the local seed/feed store.
I usually let the sedge in the garden send up shoots, then cover in mulch. If I get real angry I'll repeatedly hit it with roundup.

I really like the till/hogs or turkeys idea. Sounds like a great method.


----------

